# Plume Station - Juice Reviews



## moonunit (28/7/15)

Did a quick search and couldn't find a thread, so here goes...

I have been on the hunt for a decent local cereal/fruitloops vape that can be used as an ADV. In general I don't particularly enjoy fruity flavours but this type of flavour I just seem to love

Company: Plume Station
Product Name: Breakfast Express
Product Image:






Reviewer: Moonunit

Mod: Smok BT50
Watts/Volts: 25Watts

Test 1(Daily vape) Lung hits
Atomiser: Aspire Atlantis
Coil Resistance: 0.5
Wicking Material: Jap Cotton(KGD)

Test 2 Lung hits
Atomiser: Doge V1
Coil Resistance: 0.3 Clapton above air hole for max flavour
Wicking Material: Rayon

Strength: 3mg
Blend: 60/40
Price: R100.00 per 30ml (R3.33/ml)
Website:http://www.plumestation.co.za/collections/plumestation-originals/products/breakfast-express-30ml

Website blurb: Fruity cereal drenched in milk for a smooth vape. Our take on the widely popular Fruit Loops.

Reviewer Notes: Well I stumbled across this liquid for R100.00 and thought for R100.00 how bad could it be so I ordered 2 bottles to help justify shipping. The owner( @AndreFerreira ) was kind enough to throw in 2 samples (30ml and 10ml) for me to try out(I'll PIF these shortly as I am done with testing)

What I have found lately in general is that premium juices come at a premium for a reason, but don't get me wrong there are plenty local juices that compare or are even better than premium juices(this is my point of view) but to find these is sometimes a bit challenging or you have to work your way through a lot of juices having a lot of misses and a few hits in between.

This particular juice was a hit of note, I vaped the first bottle dry in a couple of days and have sparingly vaped the second bottle to make it last until I get some more vape credits(ZAR's).

Onto the juice itself... first off the throat hit is awesome for a 3mg juice, which I personally enjoy. When I vape it must feel like I am vaping. The only throat hit that I can compare is that from Indian Giver.

In my mind when a juice says it tastes like fruitloops it must taste something like fruitloops, although with the makers own touches. This juice hits the nail on the head, it has that delicious subtle fruity flavour, a creaminess on the back of the exhale with a slight savoryness to the flavour. There are some citrus notes right on the tail end of the vape. A very good combination of eating fruitloops and drinking the milk afterwards. Overall a smooth, delicious and satisfying vape. They have got this one down perfectly. For R100.00 it is an absolute steal!

On a side note while doing the review I rewicked my Doge V1 with a Clapton coil, and it just reiterated my thoughts above but just with more flavour.

Similar to: Looper, NBB Loop Ninja, Foggs(name eludes me now)

Avoid if: You don't like decent juices at bargain prices

I'm going to give it 4.5
4) nomnomnom : very nom
5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MetalGearX (28/7/15)

Good I will have a look at their juices.


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

moonunit said:


> Did a quick search and couldn't find a thread, so here goes...
> 
> I have been on the hunt for a decent local cereal/fruitloops vape that can be used as an ADV. In general I don't particularly enjoy fruity flavours but this type of flavour I just seem to love
> 
> ...


Great review, thank you @moonunit. Loved the "Avoid if" quip. Pity they do not have 12 mg.


----------



## moonunit (28/7/15)

@Andre I am sure if you speak to @AndreFerreira he could mix some up for you?


----------



## AndreFerreira (28/7/15)

@moonunit Thanks for the awesome review, much appreciated,@Andre I have some 12mg and 0mg steeping, will be available soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/7/15)

Great review @moonunit 
Does this juice have a lemony taste to it as with most fruit loop flavors?


----------



## moonunit (30/7/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great review @moonunit
> Does this juice have a lemony taste to it as with most fruit loop flavors?


Very slight citrus flavour on the end of the exhale. Got some arriving tomorrow cause I ran out yesterday, so you are more than welcome to pop in and test.

Edit, I noticed you are a bit far away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/7/15)

Thank you for the feedback @moonunit 
Yeah, unfortunately I am very far away but thank you so much for the offer! Appreciated!


----------



## moonunit (31/8/15)

Just a little update, been ordering Breakfast Express on a continuous basis, this has become one of my favourite juices. It is very vapable straight out of the bottle and only gets better with steeping. Although at the rate I have been going through it it doesnt get much time to steep.

So on to my review of the latest juice from Plume Station - Master Yogi
Company: Plume Station
Product Name: Breakfast Express
Product Image: Dont have a pic

Reviewer: Moonunit

Mod: Koopor Mini
Watts/Volts: 40Watts

Test 1(Daily vape) Lung hits
Atomiser: Goblin Mini air holes wide open
Coil Resistance: Dual coils 0.38ohm 24G, 9 wraps, 2.5ø
Wicking Material: Jap Cotton(KGD)

Test 2 Lung hits
Atomiser: Doge V1
Coil Resistance: 0.3 Clapton above air hole for max flavour
Wicking Material: Rayon

Strength: 0mg
Blend: 60/40
Price: R100.00 per 30ml (R3.33/ml)
Website:http://www.plumestation.co.za/collections/plumestation-originals/products/master-yogi

Website blurb: Muesli with Strawberry yoghurt..

Reviewer Notes: I usually vape 3mg or 6mg depending on juice but I ended with 0mg so there is minimal throat but it still isnt bad for 0mg. Something I want to mention in general about Plume Station juices is that they are 60/40 VG/PG which I actually prefer. This makes for a happy medium between flavour, clouds and viscosity. Alot of vendors go MAX VG but this can make wicking a PITA, especially in winter where the VG juices become very thick. The 60/40 mix works perfectly in standard coils as well, because sometimes I just don't have the time or don't want to worry about leaks with home made coils.

I have been intrigued by the new yoghurt craze but have been a little weary to order a premium import with the possibility of not enjoying it. I have been through a lot of juices and been very disappointed in some of the expensive premium ones. When I saw plume station was releasing a yoghurt flavour I quickly made sure to get my order in.

If I read a description I expect a juice to taste like what it says it tastes like. The first flavour I get is a slight tartness much like real yoghurt, then it smooths out into a berry flavour, mostly strawberry with a nice creamy undertone. On the very back of the exhale I get a slight savoryness which I would say is the muesli, but it is very subtle. The thing that blew me away was the yoghurt, that it is possible to create a vape that tastes so close to the real thing. On the strawberry flavour, it can be likened to some of these strawberries and cream/milk type flavours that alot of local guys have been bringing out recently, note not to be confused with strawberry milkshake.

Edit: Something I forgot to mention is that @AndreFerreria has changed his bottles from the soft plastic with white caps to a glass bottle and dropper. This is honestly one of the best droppers I have used as it fills up with one squeeze, and then empties with one squeeze. I know it is a small thing, but a lot of droppers only fill up 1/2 way, maybe 3/4 with one squeeze. It also doesnt drip while moving from bottle to tank/RDA.

Similar to: This is the first Yoghurt flavour I have tried, so cant comment yet
Avoid if: You don't like decent juices at bargain prices

I'm going to give it 4.0, but this could increase with a little steeping for the muesli flavour to become more pronounced.
4) nomnomnom : very nom
5) holy freaking nom batman : this is super nom

TL;DR - It tastes like this picture

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Just a little update, been ordering Breakfast Express on a continuous basis, this has become one of my favourite juices. It is very vapable straight out of the bottle and only gets better with steeping. Although at the rate I have been going through it it doesnt get much time to steep.
> 
> So on to my review of the latest juice from Plume Station - Master Yogi
> Company: Plume Station
> ...


Great review, thanks. Loved the "Avoid if"! (Again). And I totally agree with you on the PG/VG ratio.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ohmen (31/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Similar to: This is the first Yoghurt flavour I have tried, so cant comment yet
> Avoid if: You don't like decent juices at bargain prices




Great review sir. I am definitely ordering some plume station juices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ohmen (31/8/15)

Boom order placed.

I threw a bottle of Pine On in my cart as well, lets hope it's good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (31/8/15)

Ohmen said:


> Boom order placed.
> 
> I threw a bottle of Pine On in my cart as well, lets hope it's good.



I believe there is mint in that one and not a fan of mint hence I have given it a skip. But let everyone know what you think.


----------



## Ohmen (31/8/15)

moonunit said:


> I believe there is mint in that one and not a fan of mint hence I have given it a skip. But let everyone know what you think.



Are you sure? The website blurb mentions "Refreshing Pineapple Lemonade with a twist." I hope there's no mint involved, I absolutely don't do mint.

@AndreFerreira please confirm if Pine on is minty?


----------



## AndreFerreira (31/8/15)

moonunit said:


> I believe there is mint in that one and not a fan of mint hence I have given it a skip. But let everyone know what you think.


No mint, but it is a bit different than most pine apple vapes. Very smooth and has a lemony taste to it as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (31/8/15)

Just saying - pester him for some lemon cookie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (31/8/15)

Oops then I'm thinking of the wrong juice, sorry about that 

Edit: it was "White Ice" that I was thinking of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (31/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Oops then I'm thinking of the wrong juice, sorry about that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem dude


----------



## Ohmen (2/9/15)

The labeling is not an issue at all 

Thanks Plume Station Team, you guys are doing a great job.

I've been looking for a great Lemon vape and still have not found one. Hopefully Lemon Biscuit is good.

@moonunit I'll let you know how the pineapple goes

P.S Not if I'm supposed to post this in Retailer Review

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nova69 (28/10/15)

How's the white ice (I think it's called)?sounds yum


----------



## M5000 (2/5/16)

Hi Guys, I can't find another Plume Station thread, so I'm posting here. Help me out here, I've been loving the Master Yogi, I had 2 bottles of it at 6mg and it was great. I just received my new order and this one is 12mg. Tried them in all the same setups, and alongside the 6mg, but the flavour is different and I don't like it at all. Could this be a bad batch, does it need more time to steep, or could the higher nic alter the flavour so drastically?


----------



## moonunit (3/5/16)

The nic content is doubled so would mostly likely have an effect. 

I once mixed 0mg and 6mg juice to make up some the 3mg, this was all the same flavour from the sane company. It definitely tasted different from their normal 3mg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

